# melanotan 2 : how permanent is it ?



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

i was wondering ,if it would be able to keep the tan , after stopping mt2 , as I can tan without mt2 but it usually takes alot longer , i reached my desired tan and only inject 100-200 mcg every week or every 10 days , but I get alot of UV light , if i'm not in the sun , i get on a tanning bed once or twice a week ,so my question is will the tan still fade even if i continue tanning but stop mt2

btw : i'm not too dark , it looks like i was on vacation , just a fresh nice tan .


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@stone14 think he used mt2


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

It will fade away as levels drop in your system


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> It will fade away as levels drop in your system


This.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tan will fade but ive never gone to the same pale white i was before i used it my skin completely changed permanently 100% and i tan a lot better. even just driving i get good tan on face and arms its mad


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

yeah i havent used it for 2 weeks and even though my tan isn't as fresh and dark as it is 2 days after mt2+tanning , i don't burn in the sun ,like i never burned fast but i'm pale lol , but know my skin gets hot like when you are about to get a sunburn, but a few hours later its dark ( tanned ) and no burn , pretty amazing


----------

